# 65 Convertible Crossmember



## Turbota (Feb 21, 2013)

Is it possible that my 65 GTO Convertible came with a tubular crossmember?, I also have a 65 LeMans and it also has the same crossmember, I have a friend who has a 65 ElCameno which has the same boxed frame and the same crossmember, I'm told the GTO and LeMans are wrong.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Turbota said:


> Is it possible that my 65 GTO Convertible came with a tubular crossmember?, I also have a 65 LeMans and it also has the same crossmember, I have a friend who has a 65 ElCameno which has the same boxed frame and the same crossmember, I'm told the GTO and LeMans are wrong.


Flat stamped steel are the only ones I have seen. I had a convertable once, I think it would have stood out???


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Crossmember*

Here's the one from my '66 convertible (Lemans):














Not sure if '65 is different, or even if this is the correct one for mine, but it works.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Cross member*

Stamped steel as in the pictures. When sourcing be careful and get cross member specifically for convertible as HT is identical but is longer and will not fit the convertible boxed frame.


----------

